# air cylinder kit for bike



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

air kit for lowrider bike or trike, comes with crown,air cylinder, air switch,pressure regulator,and tank (needs to be charge) $200 firm with shipping to local USA,pm if interested


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

any trades


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

MYSTIFY B.C. said:


> any trades


whatcha got?


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

GoodTimes SATX said:


> whatcha got?


well i still got this frame, igot a 9 inch flip down screen with built in dvd, brand new in box with remote. also if you dont need this, i just started working at alamo plating and i could plate a few small parts in the future, or we can make a payment plan havent got paid yet i just really want this kit for my bike lmk thanx


----------



## MYSTIFY B.C. (Dec 8, 2010)

this frame


----------



## MALICE805 (Aug 3, 2011)

Can it be rideable


----------



## danny559 (Apr 10, 2012)

I wanna buy dat air kit how much


----------



## danny559 (Apr 10, 2012)

How much


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey Bro.That was like 8 months ago.When He was selling it.


----------



## danny559 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mybad where can i get one


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

GoodTimes SATX said:


> air kit for lowrider bike or trike, comes with crown,air cylinder, air switch,pressure regulator,and tank (needs to be charge) $200 firm with shipping to local USA,pm if interested


U want to trade them for an iPod touch 4g 8 gb


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

danny559 said:


> Mybad where can i get one


Dont know.Im looking for them Myself.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

If your ever in Fresno I know were to get all the parts 3 stops and you got a complete kit for like $160


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

oneofakind said:


> If your ever in Fresno I know were to get all the parts 3 stops and you got a complete kit for like $160


Oh.Thats Cool.Thanks...:thumbsup:


----------



## DavidVFCC (Mar 19, 2011)

GoodTimes SATX said:


> air kit for lowrider bike or trike, comes with crown,air cylinder, air switch,pressure regulator,and tank (needs to be charge) $200 firm with shipping to local USA,pm if interested


whats up bro hit me up i got cash rite now 760 449~3259 thanks


----------



## DMs 84 (Aug 3, 2011)

I sold that kit along time ago and this thread was suppose to be deleted when i changed my screen name,,,,,how ever u can contact USAMOTORSPORTS here in SAN ANTONIO and they can build u one, or look on EBAY for the kit i paid 275 for it about a year ago....goodluck sorry took so long


----------

